# Premiere Pro - gelbe, grüne, rote Renderbalken?



## PdZ (24. November 2009)

Hallo Leute!

Ich arbeite schon relativ lange mit Premiere aber weiß bis heute nicht genau was der gelbe Renderbalken über der Videospur bedeutet.
Manchmal "erscheint" statt eines roten (ungerenderte Frames) oder eines grünen (gerenderte Frames) ein gelber Balken. Er ändert sich auch nicht nach dem Rendern und spielt das Videomaterial so ab als sei es gerendert.

Ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine...
Habe mich doof gesucht über google und über die Adobe Pro Online Hilfe. Irgendwie finde ich dazu nichts.

Kann mir den gelben Balken jemand erklären?

Gruß
PdZ  Danke im Voraus!


----------



## chmee (24. November 2009)

Hmm, etwa 45 Sekunden Suche..



> A red render bar appearing in the time ruler of a sequence indicates an unrendered section that probably must be rendered in order to play back in real time and at full frame rate.
> 
> A yellow render bar indicates an unrendered section that probably does not need to be rendered in order to play back in real time and at full frame rate.


http://help.adobe.com/en_US/PremierePro/4.0/WS1c9bc5c2e465a58a91cf0b1038518aef7-7cd7a.html

mfg chmee


----------



## PdZ (24. November 2009)

Sorry  Hab wohl die falschen Begriffe eingegeben (gelber Balken, Renderbalken) 
Ich danke dir vielmals!


----------



## chmee (24. November 2009)

Gerne geschehen 

mfg chmee


----------

